# Trek 7000 vs. Trek 7000zx



## GottaGo (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi, 
I have the chance to buy a 1996 Trek 7000zx in excellent condition for $200. I have been trying to pin down exactly what it is. I have found discussion of it and some reviews and found this link to the Trek 7000 (http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1996&Brand=Trek&Model=7000+SHX&Type=bike).

Is the 7000zx the same as the one in this link or with different tubing, components, etc?

Thanks.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Same bike*

I am pretty sure the zx is just Treks fancy (read marketing) name for their "proprietary" aluminum tubing. Nothing special, still an entry level aluminum bike that will make a good rider, but not a "collectors" item! Just don't post a what's it worth thread after you get it, or the natives will get restless!:thumbsup:

Buy it, ride it, enjoy it, after all that's what bikes are for

frog


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> I am pretty sure the zx is just Treks fancy (read marketing) name for their "proprietary" aluminum tubing.


Trek used that term for all of their upper end tubing. The steel and carbon frames had "ZX" on the top tubes as well.


----------



## bidaci (Nov 7, 2005)

ZX is the 7075 bonded aluminum frame. I still use my 1997 8000zx .But $200? Depends on the condition.


----------



## mtb_jeremy (Jul 22, 2004)

I just picked up a 1996 Trek 7000. My first "real" bike was one of these at the end of 1995 and I sold it a year later to get a Y-22. I always wanted another 7000 for nostalgia reasons so jumped on this one I found. I was so lucky because the new one had probably been ridden maybe 150 miles then put in storage. It is near mint, except for some paint scratches on the top tube from storage. Overall it is a fairly light bike, but the frame isn't really a minimalistic design by todays standards, so ZX doesn't seem to mean too much. Pretty heavy duty.


----------



## GottaGo (Sep 29, 2006)

How much did you spend on the one you just picked up?


----------



## mtb_jeremy (Jul 22, 2004)

I paid $185, but would have paid up to $225 based on my history with the bike. The one I got is a 16.5, full rigid and completely stock. It even had the original tires with almost no wear and the "16.5" factory sticker still on the seat tube. 

If this is going to be your only bike, I would probably say get something newer. The 1996 7000 is a 7-speed bike, so you are limited by that (drivetrain, rear hub). Searching craigslist, I had seen slightly newer bikes with 8-speed, that would be easier to upgrade or find replacement parts for.


----------



## steveit (Jan 25, 2004)

ZX was treks "Zero eXcess" line of lighter frames---even the steel 970's / 990's with ox3 frames got the ZX moniker for that year


----------



## steveit (Jan 25, 2004)

like mr Zanetti first pointed out


----------



## fly-noon (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not sure the quality of all the components on your mtb, but i have a Trek 7000zx and it is well worth 200, or more


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

This post is years old, I hope he bought something before now and then.


----------

